# Gebruik van duikring. (T_I)



## Bidle

*Inleiding *
De afgelopen tijd (aantal jaar) ben ik me steeds meer gaan verdiepen in duikhorloges. Dit mede omdat ik ze gewoon gaaf vind en ook daadwerkelijk (mits meer dan 30atm) gebruik! 

Uiteraard kun je tegenwoordig (gebeurt ook) beter een duikcomputer gebruiken want dat is vele malen makkelijker. Echter dit is een hobby, anders kunnen we net zo goed allemaal een quartz gaan dragen want die zijn vaak toch nog nauwkeuriger, goedkoper, etc. Enfin, gewoon leuk om te weten, net zoals de geschiedenis van een merk of het functioneren van een bepaalde complicatie. 

Tijdens mijn zoektocht naar duikers ben ik verschillende mooie modellen tegen gekomen, maar ook mooie verhalen over de functie van de duikring. Aangezien sommige verhalen een eigen leven zijn gaan leiden hier toch een kort stukje met enkele verhalen die ik ben tegen gekomen en mijn persoonlijke kijk op het geheel.



*De duikring zelf:*
Is destijds, in de jaren 50, geïntroduceerd en zoals ik heb terug kunnen vinden door Rolex. In deze tijd kon de ring beide kanten op draaien. De gedetailleerde schaalverdeling van de eerste 15 minuten heb ik ook het eerst kunnen terugvinden op een Rolex van 1954 in het boek "Rolex submariner story" van Mondani. 

Nu vinden we allerlei verhalen over hoe we de bezel zouden moeten gebruiken echter kloppen de meeste helaas niet. Zelfs in duikboeken kom je verhalen tegen die niet kloppen.



*De verhalen: *
De meest voorkomende verkeerde manier is dat men bij een duik van 35 min de 35 van de bezel gelijk zet met de minutenwijzer. Op die manier zou je de marker steeds dichterbij zien komen, echter aflezen is natuurlijk niet echt te doen. Dit aangezien je zelf moet gaan hoofdrekenen. Telkens 60 min van het getal dat bij de marker staat aftrekken om te zien hoeveel minuten je nog te gaan hebt. Dat is natuurlijk niet de bedoeling onder water, want dan wil je de totale tijd of de resterende tijd in één oogopslag zien. 

Daarbij komt nog eens dat je de duikring tegenwoordig één kant op draait. Dit om te voorkomen dat als deze verdraaid je altijd minder tijd overhebt volgens je horloge. Mocht je bovenstaande methode gebruiken en de duikring verdraaid, dan heb je een probleem want er komt dan juist tijd bij. Ik heb twee merken (één na een tip) gevonden die daar bij stil hebben gestaan en een schaal op de duikring hebben gemaakt welke terugloopt. Heb dit verder niet meer terug gezien, dus commercieel was het geen succes. Titus Claypso en bij Breitling









_*foto van het internet geleend!_

Sommige duikersboekjes geven nog aan (staat ook nog op Wiki) dat dit voorheen wel de bedoeling was en men gebruik maakte van een formule. Men zou bij een duik van bijvoorbeeld 35min eerst 60 van 35 halen en dan de duikring op 25 zetten. Dit zodat men onder water ziet dat de marker bij de minutenwijzer is en men veilig naar boven kan gaan en eventueel nog een deco-stop kunnen maken. Voordeel zou zijn dat je op het einde dan gebruik kan maken van de gedetailleerde schaalverdeling van de eerste 15min op de bezel. 

Dat dit zou kloppen lijkt me ook erg onwaarschijnlijk mede omdat je dit van te voren allemaal al hebt berekend. Dus met deze methode moet je om je horloge correct te gebruiken zelf eerst nog gaan rekenen. Immers de ene keer ga je dieper dus duurt het stijgen/dalen langer. Daarbij als je de formule hanteert "60min-duiktijd=waarop de duikring gelijk gezet moet worden" kun je nog gekke dingen tegenkomen bij bijvoorbeeld een korte duik van 15min. Die kan je dan niet weergeven, omdat je de nul zal passeren. 

*De eerste 15/20 minuten op de duikring: *
De meeste duikhorloges hebben tegenwoordig een gedetailleerde verdeling van de eerste 15-20 minuten. Bij sommige is deze ook nog eens geaccentueerd in rood. Waar kan dit dan goed voor zijn? Immers kom je de eerste 15-20min enkel tegen in het begin van je duik en zie je ze daarna niet meer langs je minutenwijzer komen. Dit aangezien een duik bijna altijd korter is dan 60min. 

Laten we beginnen met het rood. Het rood is pas later geïntroduceerd en heb nergens kunnen terugvinden dat dit een reden had. Het leek me sowieso al vreemd, mede aangezien rood de eerste kleur is die opgenomen wordt in het water en dus niet te zien is in het diepe. Hier een mooie plaatje van de kleuren en tevens verwijs ik graag verder naar dit goede en interessante artikel over kleuren in water: [www.educatedangler.com] 

Kortom helaas geen spannend verhaal want heb slechts er niks over kunnen terugvinden behalve speculaties. Ik blijf er dan ook bij, samen met wat anderen, dat het gaat om design. 

Dan nog de gedetailleerde schaalverdeling verdeling, daar kan ik enkel bij bedenken dat het handig is voor deco-stops ( zie hier een link voor uitleg [en.wikipedia.org]).



*De juiste manier:*
De meest voorkomende manier om tegenwoordig de duikring te gebruiken is om de marker gelijk te zetten met je minutenwijzer. Vervolgens zie je dan de tijd verstrijken en weet je aan het einde de totale tijd van je duik. Aangezien de totale tijd van je duik bijna altijd onder de 60min zal zijn.

Of het gebruik van de duikring om een bepaalde tijd op een diepte te meten. Op die manier dien je bij elke diepte de duikring gelijk te zetten op de minutenwijzer.

Doxa laat op haar site een andere manier zien, maar dit met name omdat zij ook een schema op hun duikring hebben staan van de Navy. Daarop is af te lezen wat de max tijd is op een bepaalde diepte zonder gebruik te maken van een deco-stop. Hiervan hebben ze een leuke animatie gemaakt op hun site: [www.doxawatches.com]



*Duiker met chrono:*
Velen zullen denken dat een chrono niet op een duikhorloge thuis hoort , want je kunt hem onder water moeilijk aflezen. Met het laatste ben ik het wel eens, echter kan deze wel nuttig zijn. 
Nagenoeg altijd plan je een duik en weet je dus vooraf hoe lang je op elke diepte verblijft. 

Aan het begin start je de chrono en kan je bij de JLC (sommige andere horloges ook) de pushers op slot zetten. Dit is handig want daardoor kan deze niet per ongeluk gestopt worden. Tijdens de geplande duik gebruik ik de duikring om de tijd bij te houden op een bepaalde diepte bijvoorbeeld 15min op 12meter en 5 minuten op 20 meter. Dus na elke diepte verdraai ik de duikring telkens naar de minutenwijzer.

Op deze manier komt de gedetailleerde schaalverdeling van de eerste 15min wel van pas. Al helemaal indien er een deco-stop gemaakt moet worden en je onder de boot hangt te wachten. Eenmaal boven water kan de chrono weer worden gestopt om de totale duiktijd te bekijken. 
Et voila,... de ideale manier om een duikhorloge te gebruiken.



*Voor mij ideale duikers:
*
_Leesbaarheid en comfort:
_
Voor mij dient een duiker duidelijk te zijn en comfortabel. Duidelijk in die zin dat de minutenwijzer meteen zichtbaar is. Een goed voorbeeld hiervan is Doxa die de urenwijzer bewust kleiner heeft gemaakt. Ook de wijzerplaat speelt een belangrijke rol. Over het algemeen zijn matte wijzerplaten beter afleesbaar.



_Soort band:
_
Tijdens het duiken het liefst aan een rubberen band met gesp, zodat hij nagenoeg altijd past. Al die duikverstellingen zijn leuk, maar in 99% van de gevallen onzinnig. Een pak heeft namelijk meerdere diktes en daarbij ook nog eens van verschillend martiaal. Dat laatste speelt mee ivm het uitzetten in het water.

De nieuwere 'glide-lock' sluitingen zijn dan wel weer handig.


_
Duikring en complicaties:_

ik ben een fan van duikringen die met 60 klikken rond gaan. Het is allemaal prachtig dat een Rolex heel fijn met 120 klikken rond gaat, maar je hebt er niks aan. De JLC doet het met 60 klikken en nog redelijk luid ook. Dit is dan ook een pluspunt, omdat je precies weet waar je zit. Daarnaast is het onzin om een duiking op 30sec precies te kunnen zetten. Je kunt het niet aflezen en vaak zit er qua beweging van de duikring toch altijd wat speling op. 



Qua complicaties is een chrono die onder water bedienbaar is, is altijd mooi meegenomen. Dit om ook onderwater te kunnen meten, met name als je opdrachten doet e.d.

Een complicatie die zorgt voor een betere leesbaarheid is een regulateur, omdat daarbij juist de minutenwijzer goed in beeld is.



Tot zover.

ps. Heb het verhaal aangepast en het één en ander toegevoegd.


----------



## Sjors

Leuk opschijfsel ("write-up"), Bidle. Ik zie dat ik de duikring altijd goed uitleg aan mijn leerlingen ;-)

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Leuk opschijfsel ("write-up"), Bidle. Ik zie dat ik de duikring altijd goed uitleg aan mijn leerlingen ;-)
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Thx, goed om je weer eens in deze uithoek te zien!!


----------



## MHe225

Wat al niet nodig is om Sjors weer eens boven water te krijgen ..... :-d Hopelijk horen (lezen) we vaker van je.

Dank voor dit epistel, Bidle. En de prachtige foto's |> Ben blij te lezen dat mijn begrip van het (juiste) gebruik van de duikring inderdaad dat is: juist ;-) 

Jouw post laat weer eens de gevaren van het internet / Wikipedia etc. zien: er zit kaf tussen het koren en je kunt niet altijd (nooit) de eerste de beste "hit" voor waar aannemen. Blijven denken en blijven speuren, op zoek naar confirmatie.

Ron


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Wat al niet nodig is om Sjors weer eens boven water te krijgen ..... :-d Hopelijk horen (lezen) we vaker van je.
> 
> Dank voor dit epistel, Bidle. En de prachtige foto's |> Ben blij te lezen dat mijn begrip van het (juiste) gebruik van de duikring inderdaad dat is: juist ;-)
> 
> Jouw post laat weer eens de gevaren van het internet / Wikipedia etc. zien: er zit kaf tussen het koren en je kunt niet altijd (nooit) de eerste de beste "hit" voor waar aannemen. Blijven denken en blijven speuren, op zoek naar confirmatie.
> 
> Ron


Thx, heb de verhalen van het verbruik van lucht ed. maar niet meegenomen. ;-)


----------



## Strakkejakke

Interessante info hier! Toch gek dat hier zo veel verwarring over bestaat nee?


----------



## Bidle

Strakkejakke said:


> Interessante info hier! Toch gek dat hier zo veel verwarring over bestaat nee?


Ergens wel, aan de andere kant zijn er natuurlijk niet heel veel duikers. Dan nog duikers die een horloge gebruiken zoals ene zotte Bidle. ;-)
Als je bijvoorbeeld een diepe duik maakt dan kan je plannen dat je max 5min op 30m wil verblijven. Dan is de duikring dus een handig middel. Dit staat dus los van hoeveel lucht je nog hebt, maar heeft te maken met het voorkomen van de Caisson ziekte.
Een niet duiker heeft daar vaak geen weet van.

Het gebruiken zodat je zelf nog berekenen moet maken is me eigenlijk ook een raadsel,..... omdat het gewoon niet logisch is.


----------



## Dixit

De Sovjets hebben dat weer pragmatisch opgelost. Die gebruiken alleen maar bolletjes. Dan kan je de cijfers ook niet verkeerd gebruiken.
Ja, ik weet het, een duikring die vrij in 2 richtingen kan draaien is niet veilig, maar ik gebruik hem slechts om mijn parkeertijd te onthouden.









Duiken is bij mij nooit een succes geworden. Ik heb één initiatieles gevolgd en daar heb ik - aldus de instructeurs - getracht om met de snorkel het zwembad op te drinken. Als je niet kan snorkelen, dan moet je ook niet met SCUBA-apparatuur beginnen.


----------



## fisherman_nl

Er zijn meerdere merken die een countdown duikring op de lunette hebben:
zoek maar eens op "diving watch bezel vintage countdown" met google:


----------



## 104RS

fisherman_nl said:


> Er zijn meerdere merken die een countdown duikring op de lunette hebben:
> zoek maar eens op "diving watch bezel vintage countdown" met google:


Prachtig ding die Super Kontiki!
Ik had nooit echt zo bij de aflopende bezel-markeringen stilgestaan, maar ik heb er ook eentje met die opzet besef ik me:


----------



## fisherman_nl

Een vriend van mij heeft toevallig de superkontiki pas geleden van zijn vader gekregen. Hij heeft ook precies diezelfde lunette.
Zijn versie ziet er overigens wel wat gehavender uit. Het is ook een vroeger exemplaar.
Mocht je er meer fotos van willen zien, dan kan ik wel een keer vragen om ze te maken daarvan.


----------



## Bidle

Altijd goed!! Hoe meer foto's, hoe beter. Gaaf horloge.


----------



## Paul Van de Vel

moet je dan ook niet beschikken over een diepte meter?


----------



## Bidle

Paul Van de Vel said:


> moet je dan ook niet beschikken over een diepte meter?


Als je duikt?
Dan heb je altijd een dieptemeter bij je. Sterker nog ik duik, de meesten tegenwoordig, gewoon met een computer. Dus met een duikring iets doen is gewoon voor de lol.


----------



## (c)huck

Ik heb een duikhorloge. Echter nooit gedoken, en ook nooit echt geweten waar de ring voor diende.
Bedankt voor deze post


----------

